# Langstockhaar form 1.01.11 allowed by SV



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As a non-breeder, I don't honestly know what consequences this will have and would welcome competent post from GSD breeders.

SV Germany have acknowledged this step and up to now I have only seen positive threads from "Langstockhaar" GSD owners.

Stockhaar (shorthaired) is dominant.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't actually read it, but I thought someone said something to the effect that you can only breed Langstockhaar to Langstockhaar. So, together but separate, seems like no change at all, only an effort for the SV to accrue more revenue. They should probably do it more like the quarterhorse/paint registries.


----------

